# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Calcium deposits on Glass Sculpture

## Paul Pawlaczyk

We have an intricate glass piece that was in a working indoor fountain for years and years. The fountain no longer operates.

Various parts, mostly the red glass with ribbing, show evidence of what appears to be calcification. NOT ALL the elements have been affected...which frankly, I think is odd.

I have tried to remove this (more than a film) with a simple vinegar solution to no avail. 

Any suggestions?
=P=

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hey Paul,

Are you on the listserve? You might want to post your question there. We have a lot of conservators as members.
Best, 

Ashley

----------

